

Programming language/frame work popularity at Y Combinator - ronjac
http://www.ronyjacob.com/2013/08/29/favorite-programming-language-y-combinator/

======
onion2k
This sort of thing doesn't really mean very much. Language choices for start-
ups (well, B2C social SaaS apps really, because that's what "startup" appears
to mean these days) tend to favour real-time non-blocking connections that
scale easily. That essentially rules out PHP unless you augment it with
something else (a small node.js server, Pusher, etc). It doesn't mean, say,
that PHP is a "bad language". It just means it'd be an inappropriate choice in
that instance.

If the next intake of YC hugely favoured chat apps, we'd probably see Erlang
as a really popular language. That doesn't mean you should write your blog
software in it.

------
cval
ROR, Django and J2EE are not programming languages

~~~
ronjac
oops!! sorry for the mistake. I corrected it.

